# Stahls’ Offers New Sports Number Tool



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Stahls’ new Sports Number Tool is a free, online program to help you sell and help your customers visualize their personalized jerseys. The Sports Number Tool enables you to let customers see what different number styles will look like on their uniforms before they buy. 

The Sports Number Tool displays Pre-Cut and Pre-Spaced numbers in various colors on different color shirts. It also suggests number styles for specific sports, helping you to provide better service and more accurate quotes.

Use your phone, tablet, or computer to choose from various garment colors, add a number, and view it in different fonts, styles, and color options. The unbranded tool opens in a new window that reveals no pricing or product information. 

And once you select a design, you can have it emailed to you as a PDF file to include in a presentation, print out or email to your customer. Use the notes section to include additional information or quotes, and have it sent as a PDF via email to distribute to customers.

There’s no charge if you’re a Stahls’ customer. Simply log into your account on Stahls.com or Stahls.ca, select Sports Number Tool under Marketing Support and follow the prompts. 

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in Sterling Heights, MI, with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

